# Best/easiest small car kayak holders?



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

I'd like to put a couple of 11.5 foot kayaks on the roof of a jeep patriot. I have roof racks and am looking for recomendations for holders. I'm not familiar with the different types, but I'm thinking holders with straps may be a pain. Also, theres no good place to tie off and secure kayaks to front and rear bumpers since bumpers are plastic these days.


----------



## LushLife (Mar 3, 2008)

i'm not a fan of j-cradles - i think the boats catch too much air (how many times have i passed another vehicle with their boats at a funny angle due to wind?) - though many people use them

you may not, however, be able to fit two yaks on the roof if you use saddles, unless you install wide bars to the roof

you will have to strap down your boats to the rack - front and rear tie-downs are optional (but the front is recommended in case the straps fail, giving you a few seconds to jump on the brakes and pull off to the shoulder)

i recommend you go to a local outfitter and have them show you some options - you also might want to look into a trailer


----------



## tito (Apr 27, 2012)

If your main launching points are boat ramps or clearings. A trailer is the best option by far. It takes a lot of time to load and unload a car top carrier. A day on the water a little tougher to put on top. 

If your a back woods kayaker a trailer may be a hassle pulling down a narrow trail with washouts tree roots ect. But if on top lots of overhang tree limbs in some places. Kinda a wash on what works for you. Yakmia makes high quality trailers and racks


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

Anyone use jet ski trailers to haul a couple of kayaks? Seems like they can be picked up fairly cheap.


----------



## ebijack (Apr 20, 2009)

A couple reasons jet ski trailers would not be the best choice. 
Distance from tongue to axle is pretty short. Most of your kayak's would be hanging off the back end of the trailer once tyed down. 
The shorter the trailer, the more difficult it is to back up. Think small popup camper vs a boat trailer. 
You might look at a regular used trailer with sides (so you can also use it to haul stuff when required). Or HF.
Pretty easy to mount a couple of removable boards across the sides. Much easier to tye down your yak's. 
Puts them up higher so you can keep an eye on them while towing and backing up. 
Just a thought.


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks, but I have a heavy duty 5 x 8 utility trailer with sides, but its a little too heavy to mess with every tlme i want to use the kakaks or canoe locally and i need a lighter trailer to manually wheel to a spot behind my house.


----------



## retiredsailor (Feb 25, 2007)

sgc said:


> Anyone use jet ski trailers to haul a couple of kayaks? Seems like they can be picked up fairly cheap.


I do. I bought it at a garage sale. The previous owner had a deck on it for hauling his snowmobile. I rigged it with crossbars and j-hook mounts. So much easier than loading on the roof as I get older. I have a 3 car garage, so I just leave them on and now have my wall space available again. If I get a chance this weekend, I will add a picture.


sgc said:


> Anyone use jet ski trailers to haul a couple of kayaks? Seems like they can be picked up fairly cheap.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I also used a rooftop carrier for a while, but each time it made me nervous. Not so much of it falling off on the road, but loading it! I could see it doing a grand's worth of damage if it were to slide off.

Ended up using my bike trailer. I'd back it down the ramp and slide it in.












Both of my kayaks were of the fishing type and quite wide. I doubt 2 would fit on top


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

Retiredsailer thanks, I would like to see some pictures of your jet ski trailer fixed up for kayaks.


----------



## arabellageorge (Sep 9, 2021)

Best Kayaks, paddleboards and surfboards are too long to comfortably carry inside a vehicle. Hauling a trailer is one option, but it’s cumbersome and requires a vehicle with a tow-hitch. A rooftop kayak rack is that the most convenient thanks to transport watercraft to the water. Mounting a kayak to the roof of a car frees up interior space and reduces the prospect for scuffing hulls and chipping paint.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

I don't know about cars because I only drive pickups but under the hood on my truck there is a bolt that I took out and put on a looped strap with a grommet and put the bolt in. That gives you a tie-down on each side of your vehicle.


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

I used use a set of these with my VW Jets wagon. They worked fine.


----------

